# G20SF Spring



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm acquiring the above mentioned for hogs and protection while bowhunting. Bought a SS guiderod w/22# spring. I run a 20# spring in my G22 and it runs everything I've shot w/o a hitch.

I'll report back with my findings concerning the new G20SF and the #22 pd spring.if anyone has experience please chime in. I'm thinking with the #22 pound spring it's gonna be a bear to rack. Lol.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

denner said:


> I'm acquiring the above mentioned for hogs and protection while bowhunting. Bought a SS guiderod w/22# spring. I run a 20# spring in my G22 and it runs everything I've shot w/o a hitch.
> 
> I'll report back with my findings concerning the new G20SF and the #22 pd spring.if anyone has experience please chime in. I'm thinking with the #22 pound spring it's gonna be a bear to rack. Lol


Have you had a chance to try out the G20 yet?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

berettatoter said:


> Have you had a chance to try out the G20 yet?


No, not yet, still looking to buy ammo. I'm thinking Underwood 200grn Hardcast for the carry stuff(safe to shoot in Glocks) and I've seen 10mm range ammo @ .60 cents a round online. Still waiting on the Brasstacker 22 pound spring, should be here by Monday. I'll let you know how it does shortly.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

denner said:


> No, not yet, still looking to buy ammo. I'm thinking Underwood 200grn Hardcast for the carry stuff(safe to shoot in Glocks) and I've seen 10mm @ .60 cents a round online. Still waiting on the Brasstacker 22 pound spring, should be here by Monday. I'll let you know how it does shortly.
> View attachment 20636


So, because it is "hardcast", you can run them in a pistol with polygonal rifling?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

berettatoter said:


> So, because it is "hardcast", you can run them in a pistol with polygonal rifling?


According to Buffalo Bore Ammo and Underwood Ammo you can. The below post is from Buffalo Bore's website and Underwood Ammo basically claims the same thing. Good enough for me.

*Hard Cast Bullets in Polygonal Barrels*

*HARD CAST BULLETS IN POLYGONAL BARRELS

THE SOURCE OF THE MYTH*
True hard cast bullets that are properly lubed _(as opposed to lead swaged bullets)_ will not lead foul polygonal barrels any more than any other type of rifled barrel. Ever since Glock Corporation warned to not use lead bullets in their pistols with polygonal barrels, a myth that hard cast bullets will lead foul polygonal barrels has become widespread in some parts of the firearms world. However, the myth is untrue. Hard cast bullets are not "lead" bullets. _(See my article on "*Dangerous Pure Lead Cowboy Bullets*")_ Folks _(especially folks involved in the shooting industry)_ have a strong tendency to generalize most everything……if you do this, you’ll end up with generalized results as opposed to exacting results. Because hard cast bullets are grey in color, does NOT make them “lead” bullets.
Pure lead or nearly pure lead bullets have a tendency to foul any barrel, not just polygonal barrels. Years ago, when several Glock pistols experienced cracked barrels because of lead fouling build-up from shooting pure lead bullets, Glock issued a warning not to shoot lead bullets in their polygonal barrels. From that warning, the myth that you should not shoot hard cast bullets in polygonal barrels was born. This myth was born because folks see that grey colored hard cast bullet and ASSUME it has anything to do with pure “lead”, which it does not, at least when it comes to characteristics and dynamics that make bullets perform!

*HARD CAST BULLETS DO NOT FOUL*
Provided you use real hard cast bullets, that are properly sized and utilize good lube, you can shoot them all you like in polygonal barrels without causing lead fouling deposits at the front of your chamber or anywhere else in the barrel. I have fired literally thousands of properly alloyed, lubed and sized hard cast bullets from my various Glock pistols and have never experienced any metallic fouling build-up of any consequence. If I did that same amount of shooting with cheap pure lead swaged bullets of unknown origin, I could have severely lead fouled my barrels, to the point of creating a bore obstruction and possible cracking or bursting a barrel. However, in my experience, quality hard cast bullets won't foul a Glock polygonal barrel or any other type of barrel but lead bullets normally will."

*FROM UNDERWOOD AMMO:*
Can I shoot your Hard Cast bullets in my Glock or HK with polygonal rifling?
Yes, you may shoot all of our Hard Cast ammunition in polygonal rifling thanks to their Brinell hardness of 21. Soft lead is not recommended for polygonal rifling, our hard casts are nearly 4 times the hardness of soft lead


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Report on the G20SF and 22# recoil spring from BrassStacker. The pistol ran 100 rounds of Sellier & Bellot 180 grn fmj w/o a hitch kicking brass about 6-7 feet @ 3:00 o'clock.

S&B states the ammo runs 1165 fps but I don't think I was getting that. Anyway, I was shooting a G22 side by side using 165 grn WWB and in my opinion the G22 was snappier, perhaps the spring and slide heft on the G20SF, although, I don't believe I was getting 1165 but more like 1020 fps with the S&B 10mm ammo. BTW, the ammo was accurate and ran clean, good stuff.

Anyway, very impressed with the G20SF and how it shoots. I would wholeheartedly recommend this pistol.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Follow up. I've shot 170 rounds through the G20SF, added a set of truglos, and 20 of those rounds were Underwood 200gr Hardcast.

The pistol shoots excellent, not one hickup. The Underwoods cycled w/o a hitch and kicked brass approx 3-4 more feet than the Sellier range ammo. You know you're shooting something. Anyway, it took a little more work to get the barrel clean than my G22 shooting fmj's, just sayin. I would definitely recommend a 22 pound spring for shooting the hot and heavy stuff, your mileage may vary.


----------



## Old Wheel Gunner (Sep 1, 2018)

I run the 22# spring in my G20 gen3 and it really tamed the felt recoil, no hitches or glitches.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Old Wheel Gunner said:


> I run the 22# spring in my G20 gen3 and it really tamed the felt recoil, no hitches or glitches.


I'm with ya, same here. I do believe the #22pd flat spring is optimal for the Gen 3 G20


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Update. I have settled on a 20# ISMI SPRING instead of a 22# spring in my G20SF. With the heft of the G20 slide a 22# spring was not optimal in my testing. The 20# spring is my ticket.


----------

